
Show HN:Instagram in Terminal - billcccheng
https://github.com/billcccheng/instagram-terminal-news-feed
======
gnode
I like the idea. The images are quite hard to see though. I'd recommend using
a library like libcaca to render them:

[http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca](http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca)

------
LapisTeam
This is WILD

